# What To Do In Times Of No Weed?



## newb985 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have learned that for reasons of money I need to slow down how much pot I smoke (I usually go through 2-3 grams easily a day). My question is for those out there that have tried to cut down on the amount they smoke, how do you go about doing this? Today is day one and I am already getting bored out of my mind and finding myself semi-irratable. Any suggestions??


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Feb 12, 2008)

I hear you bro.....I have gone about 3 months, since the start of my grow....
A couple things you can do is....
I got some legal weed the best stuff is the hawaiin weed, but i got a sampler pack....
It is cheap....dirt cheap, and you can mix it with your weed...I like to mix the bluberry with some weed...so you dont smoke as much week...still gets you real high...
Also, from a friends plants or yours...get some leaves...sounds bogus but...
I also mix my weed with some leaves.....it helps the joint burn purer and alot slower....you dont use as much weed...and i get just as high....
and cut down to a joint a day...thats all i smoke, if i dont have work or something else to do that needs all my attention...smoke a 1/3 of the joint...you get just as high...
If you go a week without smoking...your immunity goes down and you get real high...
Hope any of it helps...
a friend with weed is stoned indeed


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, or you could just call up your buddies and see if they have any PKs, maybe in their parents cabinets' if they're still young, or in their own cabinet for that matter.


----------



## Jon.Smith.Foo (Feb 12, 2008)

My fiance says she can always tell when I'm smoking less because I drink a lot more.....so my suggestion would be alcohol. Then again, that costs money too 

Sorry, my issue is supply.


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 12, 2008)

yup alcohol is a good alternative. I also find weight lifting great. You get a body buzz and your doing something good for yourself.


----------



## newb985 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses I appreciate it, but I don't want to become an alcoholic as an alternative to weed lol... I am a heavy smoker and I would rather that than being a heavy drinker. I guess the trick would be to keep my mind busy so I'm not sitting aroudn thinking about it that much? Idk? It's a tough situation... as far as the PK's go, that's not really a long term solution but I guess it would be a good alternative for one night. My problem isn't so much finding weed, it's just the fact that I live in massachusetts and the weed we get around here is more expensive because it has to go through more people. I wish I just knew someone that grew a lot and I would pay them to be my supplier


----------



## newb985 (Feb 12, 2008)

GreenCrunchies said:


> I hear you bro.....I have gone about 3 months, since the start of my grow....
> A couple things you can do is....
> I got some legal weed the best stuff is the hawaiin weed, but i got a sampler pack....
> It is cheap....dirt cheap, and you can mix it with your weed...I like to mix the bluberry with some weed...so you dont smoke as much week...still gets you real high...
> ...


yea that's definitely something I was thinking about... my tolerance level is at teh point where I can smoke an entire blunt and get high but about 30 mins to an hour later I'm already at the point where I would like to smoke again. Today was my first day going without smoke since I can remember and I substituted by smoking cigarettes instead, i figure if I can turn myself back into a light smoker I would be better off instead of always having to go look for weed...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 13, 2008)

when i run out of weed i plant more seeds. or just call one of my homies


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 13, 2008)

since i started growing weed years ago i have yet to run out and yet pay for it, 

Well as long as you dont count the hydro supplies and power


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 13, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> yup alcohol is a good alternative. I also find weight lifting great. You get a body buzz and your doing something good for yourself.


this guy is [email protected]!!!


----------



## alusash (Feb 13, 2008)

i have been smoking every day for 6 years now...and i smoke at least 3grams a day.a normal day will consist of 5 joints minimum!!u aint gona be able to cut bak man...it only goes downhill from now on....find yourself a grower or gow a nice harvest for yrself and freeze it!!else rob a bank man....u gonna need that weed


----------



## newb985 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ haha thats hilarious

yea I actually did my first grow but i did it low-budget and it took a while before i was able to see anythjing out of it... maybe planting somre more seeds wouildn't be a bad idea. I just wish I had a grow room cuz I am just working in a small space in my own bedroom


----------



## Crontonic (Feb 13, 2008)

Smoke a bowl or bong instead of joints all the time it seems to cost you less weed to pack a bowl and gets you just as high if not higher, Or make a lung that will get you really baked with hardly any dope!


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Feb 14, 2008)

on the farm, i would chase the chickens when i had no weed.

if you are indoors and its raining, then chant "OMMM" in a deep long voice - this really works - and i'm a christian so you had better believe it


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 14, 2008)

Chasing chickens mmmmm. I'm getting high just thinking about it.


----------



## ganji2 (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^ Hell yeah, chasin' chickens gets me high as a kite.


----------



## newb985 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been chasing these chickens for a while and I still don't feel anything, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 16, 2008)

alright so.. weed... awesome right? most definitely 

here's the thing, when ur NOT doing anything that requires attention (when ur just chillin watchin tv, playing video games,etc etc) you MIGHT AS WELL BE HIGH... right? I agree.

well to cut down on the amt of time u get high, go do something, get a constant job (shit, the j word i kno) go be artistic in a public place, go create something or do something in the midst of civilization. 

I was a heavy smoker too, which has it's problems as u've prolly noticed. I got a bartending job (went to school for it) signed up for one class at a university and signed w/ a modeling agency. When i'm not doing these things i'm... well i'm high as shit haha but these things take up a decent amount of time in which i can live in the..... "real world" 

real or not, it's good to have balance, too much of either world isn't good for you


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> alright so.. weed... awesome right? most definitely
> 
> here's the thing, when ur NOT doing anything that requires attention (when ur just chillin watchin tv, playing video games,etc etc) you MIGHT AS WELL BE HIGH... right? I agree.
> 
> ...


X 10..................


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 17, 2008)

cry.......


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

I like to beat my kak when I am lit


----------



## urinmyrice (Feb 19, 2008)

clean everything you smoke out of so when you get some you dont waste any time.

~dude


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Feb 20, 2008)

> I've been chasing these chickens for a while and I still don't feel anything, am I doing something wrong?


You see, its HOW you chase the chickens. You have to giggle manically, so that they fret and cluck as you almost catch them. Addrenalin plus how close you get is the key here. If you have a joint first you get twice the pluck!!


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude take gravity bongs if you're really low... use a 5/8 socket and melt it through the cap of a big gatorade bottle... you'll save ample weed... i get high off of one GB hit and it only uses up .1 grams of weed TOPS.

I can save an 1/8th for like a good two weeks on gravity bongs.

Other than that... do something. Play sports, lift weights(once you get going you'll get a buzz from it). Anything active... i actually like getting high and playin sports or weightlifting.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Feb 22, 2008)

> i actually like getting high and playin sports


true - the fitter you are the less you need to puff, and when you add addrenalin into the mix, then one small toke of a joint can keep you going for hours.


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 22, 2008)

alusash said:


> i have been smoking every day for 6 years now...and i smoke at least 3grams a day.a normal day will consist of 5 joints minimum!!u aint gona be able to cut bak man...it only goes downhill from now on....find yourself a grower or gow a nice harvest for yrself and freeze it!!else rob a bank man....u gonna need that weed


 
you need some self disipline. man i would hate to be you.


----------



## 420 (Feb 22, 2008)

Firstly dude you should PLAN AHEAD. 

I recommend you grow your own again, so that way you won't have to pay street prices for weed once your harvest is ready in about 3 months. You don't need much space to grow. I've got a space 2 feet by 1 feet with 10 seedlings in there. 

In the meantime try cutting down slowly. Do some excersise. I've started jogging, rowing, weights and I feel good. I only smoke 1 or 2 small joints a day. Smoke a bit of a joint, and then leave the rest in the ash tray for a while until I want to smoke the rest.

I'm growing Nirvana Northern Lights and Sensi Skunk now. F*ck my summer's gonna be good.


----------



## ganji2 (Feb 22, 2008)

I call everyone I know looking for more bud. Then when that fails, I mope around all day.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

When I don't have weed I usually go on a major rock smoking binge which usually happens .........it hasn't yet actually but thats what I want to do when I dont have any


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> When I don't have weed I usually go on a major rock smoking binge which usually happens .........it hasn't yet actually but thats what I want to do when I dont have any



Too Funny .. If I had the rock.. I would not smoke not one crumb ... i'd use it to get me some bitch's and have fun with them .. There are some crazy crackhead bitch's out there... I'd Film it and chuck it on the web for free perv's


----------



## ganji2 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Yay for crack -_-


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> yup alcohol is a good alternative. I also find weight lifting great. You get a body buzz and your doing something good for yourself.


Yes. working out is probaly the best. prefect time to do it too because i dont know about you but when im high i dont ever feel like working out lol


----------



## Titania (Feb 26, 2008)

I've tried doing weights while blazed and I just can't be fucked. It's a muscle relaxant after all. I suppose it depends on what type of weed, whether it's a couch bound stone or up and energetic high, the shit we get around here is pure CBD I'm telling ya. Just get high on life my friend


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't been out of weed in years now... Thank god for Prop 215!!! the days of waiting for idiots to return calls and running all over are gone.. I've got 4 clubs within 5miles of my apt=)


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 4, 2008)

it seems like most people are missing the point. im in the same situation as you. heavy smoker who wants to ween his way off a little to save more.. im also like you. i dont want to replace my addiction to pot with alcohol. right now im on day 13 of not smoking pot. after the first week it gets A LOT easier. through that first hellish week i tried lots of stuff.. i tried meditating, playing video games, also i have been reading a lot. whether its online, magazines, or a book. i would say reading is the best way to get your mind off of it. exercise is another great alternative.. im trying to get myself to do this, but i cant seem to find the motivation. if you have any friends that dont smoke, hang out with them. just remember that the boredom is all in your head. its not going to kill ya, only make you stronger


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok well I've pretty much smoked everyday for the past 10-11yrs now... Out of that time I think the longest I've been able to go was 2 months... I went for 6days when I went to Oahu for my hooneymoon with my ex a few years back.... Damn was that hard.. I drank ALOT that week.. I hardly drink..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I haven't been out of weed in years now... Thank god for Prop 215!!! the days of waiting for idiots to return calls and running all over are gone.. I've got 4 clubs within 5miles of my apt=)


YESSSIER...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah I love this town... I wish the governator would smoke a bowl with me=)


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 4, 2008)

wow i wanna move back to california....


----------



## Darque (Mar 4, 2008)

Oi, havnt you heard of using a test tube? and then torching it with a jet lighter or portable blowtorch things, its the most effective way to smoke weed. use a straw to suck it out. Im into chem so i have heapsa glassware lying around, im not a druggie at all, but a social buzz is nice. test tube it if u wanna get owned. but joints are more social


----------



## Darque (Mar 4, 2008)

meaning, put like a bud in a test tube, or whatever u have, flame that sucker. all this smoke builds up, suck it out! And u get waaaaaaaaaaaay less burnt plant matter in your throat. its like a cheap vaporizer


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 5, 2008)

Darque said:


> meaning, put like a bud in a test tube, or whatever u have, flame that sucker. all this smoke builds up, suck it out! And u get waaaaaaaaaaaay less burnt plant matter in your throat. its like a cheap vaporizer


oooo so smoke it like your smokin crack. im gonna try that some time


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 5, 2008)

these sell little pipes like that on ebay and in high times..Not a fucking test tube but like a mini glass vaporizer..


----------



## Weezy F Baby (Mar 5, 2008)

Crack!!!!!


----------



## Weezy F Baby (Mar 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Too Funny .. If I had the rock.. I would not smoke not one crumb ... i'd use it to get me some bitch's and have fun with them .. There are some crazy crackhead bitch's out there... I'd Film it and chuck it on the web for free perv's



noooo, charge for it and make those perv's pay so you could get more weed


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 6, 2008)

Weezy F Baby said:


> noooo, charge for it and make those perv's pay so you could get more weed


Yeah I wouldnt fuck no crackhead..THey bitches got diseases and shit. You got to be desperate..charge like 30 for one rock if they want it that bad


----------



## yeah okay 1 (Mar 6, 2008)

I get angry when i start tolerance breaks...the day goes by slower (atleast it feels that way) and i get really bored out of my mind...and i end up getting in fights over being angry...sucks but gotta do a break every once in a while


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah okay 1 said:


> I get angry when i start tolerance breaks...the day goes by slower (atleast it feels that way) and i get really bored out of my mind...and i end up getting in fights over being angry...sucks but gotta do a break every once in a while


Yeah man 
I know what you mean
i had to stop 3 months stragiht from smoking weed
the first 4 days were the worst, i felt like going around and breaking windows or some thing lol


----------



## yeah okay 1 (Mar 6, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> Yeah man
> I know what you mean
> i had to stop 3 months stragiht from smoking weed
> the first 4 days were the worst, i felt like going around and breaking windows or some thing lol


Yeah i felt like confronting everyone on anything that annoyed me...but as soon as i smoked a joint i was relieved and feeling good and i got some good highs for going on that tolerance break...tolerance breaks sucks but there rewarding when you start smoking again...


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 14, 2008)

newb985 said:


> I've been chasing these chickens for a while and I still don't feel anything, am I doing something wrong?


damn, i don't think you was high from chasin chickens. i think you was high which is WHY you was chasing chickens. lol last summer i went to my uncles rance in churchton maryland and me and my cousin got cloud 9 high and we went cow tippin' at the next farm and the farmer came out with his shotgun and started shootin in the air. but he dident see us cuz it was dark. lol


----------



## Type 1 Diabetic (Mar 18, 2008)

i think we are all on this site for a reason. WHen we dont have any weed we dont know what to do with ourselves. So to fix that problem we are all learning how to grow.That way we have weed all the time


----------



## pterzw (Mar 19, 2008)

I tend to drink. and that sucks.alcohol blows. next time I,m gonna to try Valium instead. hopefully thats never gonna happen. Not as long as my grow is OK.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 21, 2008)

i go into a comatose hibernation period until i hear the distinct ringtone for my dealer go off, then i magically rise and answer with the password...and the problem is solved....same applies with my own....when it's all cured i rise again until im out...then in turn "I'm out"


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 26, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> i go into a comatose hibernation period until i hear the distinct ringtone for my dealer go off, then i magically rise and answer with the password...and the problem is solved....same applies with my own....when it's all cured i rise again until im out...then in turn "I'm out"



wow that sounds just like me, scary.....


----------



## newb985 (Mar 26, 2008)

420 said:


> Firstly dude you should PLAN AHEAD.
> 
> I recommend you grow your own again, so that way you won't have to pay street prices for weed once your harvest is ready in about 3 months. You don't need much space to grow. I've got a space 2 feet by 1 feet with 10 seedlings in there.
> 
> ...


Man I wish I knew how to grow that much that I could just support my own habit like that, that would be amazing. I did do a grow myself and I was happy with the smoke but I've been using flourescents so it takes longer for everything to mature blah blah blah.... I just wish I knew a grower like that so I could slip them some $$$ to keep me supplied


----------



## newb985 (Mar 26, 2008)

tickitickitembo said:


> it seems like most people are missing the point. im in the same situation as you. heavy smoker who wants to ween his way off a little to save more.. im also like you. i dont want to replace my addiction to pot with alcohol. right now im on day 13 of not smoking pot. after the first week it gets A LOT easier. through that first hellish week i tried lots of stuff.. i tried meditating, playing video games, also i have been reading a lot. whether its online, magazines, or a book. i would say reading is the best way to get your mind off of it. exercise is another great alternative.. im trying to get myself to do this, but i cant seem to find the motivation. if you have any friends that dont smoke, hang out with them. just remember that the boredom is all in your head. its not going to kill ya, only make you stronger


Thanks for the reply, I have been reading everyone's responses and even though it would be great to constantly have a supply of fresh weed it isn't necessarily realistic if yo udon't have the tools to do a good grow.... So yes you are like me because I am trying to find things to help make myself a weekend warrior again and not a 1-3 gram smoker per day (cost adds up)


----------



## STANDOX (Mar 30, 2008)

do something else i hear your pain i get irritated whith this world without my maryjane some call it dependancy i call it management when im without after i call absolutly everyone and i wait till 2:30 am w8ting for this "dude to call" i realize tommorow im going out i find if you do something that makes you tired like paintball "chicken chasing" hiking building something cow tipping or whatever you are less likely to need to smoke a joint cause you are relaxed having a blast....
but when its rainy out and i cant do shit i jump in the car go to my local headshop and i buy a 24 pack of crackers aka whippets and i do whippets and blow my hits on my plants heheh


----------



## Crontonic (Mar 30, 2008)

Buy a bong or vaporizer, so u can conserve your nug and will hopefully never be without.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 30, 2008)

Times with no green? What's that?

Thank you gods of ganja for blessing me with a constant supply.


----------



## cmak40 (Mar 31, 2008)

fuck all that!!! keep smokin, holyy.
i thought about slowing down to but like you said its 2 hard to keep your mind busy and mary helps alot with that


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 31, 2008)

newb985 said:


> I have learned that for reasons of money I need to slow down how much pot I smoke (I usually go through 2-3 grams easily a day). My question is for those out there that have tried to cut down on the amount they smoke, how do you go about doing this? Today is day one and I am already getting bored out of my mind and finding myself semi-irratable. Any suggestions??


Have sex. always cures irritability. or fire up some sheesha in the hookah pipe. takes the edge of for sure.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 31, 2008)

GreenCrunchies said:


> I hear you bro.....I have gone about 3 months, since the start of my grow....
> A couple things you can do is....
> I got some legal weed the best stuff is the hawaiin weed, but i got a sampler pack....
> It is cheap....dirt cheap, and you can mix it with your weed...I like to mix the bluberry with some weed...so you dont smoke as much week...still gets you real high...
> ...



Are you talking about that Hawaiian shit?








Does it even contain THC?


----------



## newbie45 (Apr 3, 2008)

i kinda have to lay back because my body build an amazing tolerance for weed so now i sleep=)


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 5, 2008)

Miracle Smoke said:


> Are you talking about that Hawaiian shit?
> 
> Does it even contain THC?


No, he's basically using it as 'cut' because it tastes like weed. 


All of Britain is apparently under a drought of actual marijuana--rare enough that it's referred to as 'green' to distinguish it from other _Cannabis_ products. 

Hash is a lot more common in Europe but apparently its even hard to find good hash in the UK--they have to put up with this crap called 'solid,' 'block,' 'rocky' or *'soapbar.'*


Why go into such detail? Well 

1) I shouldn't feel so sorry for myself when I get lazy, run out, and wind up smoking resin so strong it peels my eyelids back--which is something you might try. Go scrape out your pieces when you run out.

2) It gives me an excuse to link this absofuckinglutely hilarious Goldie Looking Chain fan vid:
YouTube - goldie looking chain


Now, in terms of _wanting_ to be smoking less--finding other hobbies and getting out more is good advice. Also, cooking more elaborate meals can take up time at home when you'd otherwise be getting high and you'll probably be healthier for it. Try and buy multiple strains. Mixing strains gets you higher with less weed. Vaporizers help. Bongs help. Joints are just about the most wasteful way to smoke in my opinion.


----------



## BudMotherWannabe (May 1, 2008)

I UNWILLINGLY am without weed. It SUCKS BAD. I have a little plant, just ONE thats growing out of a whole 13 seeds. But I have NONE to smoke. I have no money, no connections, NOTHING. It sucks ass. Hard. So, what I DO smoke is Shisha. Its NOTHING like weed, but it is somewhat relaxing, and for smoke, tastes good. I am only able to get this because my dad buys it for me. I'd give it up for weed, but with no one I trust willing to sell, (plus almost everyone I know is AGAINST weed) its REALLY hard to find any. Not to mention the last time I actually got to smoke ANY was nearly 4 months ago


----------



## titanium3g (May 1, 2008)

A day without weed sucks for me. Ill be hungry all day but not feel like eating anything. Kinda stupid.... Without weed I just abuse tobacco products and my right to use the word FUCK!


----------



## tommo9090 (May 2, 2008)

mix tobacco with your weed
5 parts weed 1 part tobacco.
goes further and gives you a more of a 'trip'
maybe a glass of cheap wine as a chaser?

and take viagra or valum before use, it increase blood flow (absorbs mor THC).

and also limit yourself.


----------



## titanium3g (May 2, 2008)

tommo9090 said:


> mix tobacco with your weed
> 5 parts weed 1 part tobacco.
> goes further and gives you a more of a 'trip'
> maybe a glass of cheap wine as a chaser?
> ...


Umm viagra to help you get high....no thank you


----------



## smokingbot (May 2, 2008)

Drink hard liquor...


----------



## shinobi (May 2, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> All of Britain is apparently under a drought of actual marijuana
> .


That's not true, Gimme £20 and a phone with credit and I could sort an 8th in Oxford soooooo easily.


----------



## soulflyx2k (May 2, 2008)

I have quit weed for a year before. Theres really nothing to it, simple mind control. Basically there are some things you need to realize....

First of all, you need to realize that once you are have gone for about a week of no smoking, you will start feeling really good. The only thing in the way of making it a week is you doubting yourself that you can make it. It is a simple mind game, and is easy for those who understand, and difficult for those who do not have control over themselves. The more you think about how you want it, the more likely you are to have it. The more you think about how good you will feel once you quit the more likely you are to make it through.

Every day you make it without weed is more Momentum added to your cause of quitting. Every day you will feel a little bit better. Eventually if your mind is powerful enough you can transition between addictions easily.

I actually quit weed, cigs, alcohol, nicotene cold turkey. After maybe a week or two without them, I started to realize how easy it is to do. Also I realized that being sober is just as good as being stoned. Both options are good.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 2, 2008)

Pick up an addictive video game. I recommend Shadowbane, I hear you can run it in Linux and it's free. Read books. If you're only 'cutting back' I recommend at least a week or two completely sober to allay the tolerance a bit to match your desired consumption rate. I also reccomend smoking more efficiently. A good bong with a stash filter makes good shit go a long way.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

I know how it can be when you've been smoking every day for a long period of time and then you find yourself out of weed with no way to get more. Turning to other drugs or alcohol isn't always the best idea, but I've found good ways of coping.

1. If you get bored, write. Doesn't matter if you're a good writer, just do it anyway. Write poems or stories or write about how bored you are. 

2. Play video games! If you don't have a good system, or if money is an issue, I recommend a computer emulator for a classic console (like the Sega Genesis or SNES). You can get those for free and there are tens of thousands of games out there that are also free.

3. Exercise. I'm fat as hell so I can't do heavy-duty stuff, but go for a nice walk every day, even if it's just around the block. For exercise that doesn't seem like exercise, check out a museum or wander around the mall.

4. Take up drawing or painting. Like writing, you don't have to be "good", you just have to do it for yourself and no-one else. 

5. Remember that weed isn't the end-all-be-all, and that you went many years without it before you smoked for the first time.

These have helped me out during my long weed-less periods, maybe they'll give you a lift too!


----------



## Isthisyourspecialbush (May 4, 2008)

get yourself some oxycodone, preferably oxycontin you'll forget all about weed.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_booze.....???are u serious? to replace weed? _
_NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Jon.Smith.Foo said:


> My fiance says she can always tell when I'm smoking less because I drink a lot more.....so my suggestion would be alcohol. Then again, that costs money too
> 
> Sorry, my issue is supply.





Kassidy said:


> yup alcohol is a good alternative. I also find weight lifting great. You get a body buzz and your doing something good for yourself.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_wow. What a great answer coyote. _


CanadianCoyote said:


> I know how it can be when you've been smoking every day for a long period of time and then you find yourself out of weed with no way to get more. Turning to other drugs or alcohol isn't always the best idea, but I've found good ways of coping.
> 
> 1. If you get bored, write. Doesn't matter if you're a good writer, just do it anyway. Write poems or stories or write about how bored you are. _I love writing and doing art work_
> 
> ...


_also journal writing. Sometimes when you stop smoking all the stuff you have been burying for years comes up and when I have no weed I like to sort these thoughts out by writing down what they are and how I feel about them otherwsie I am lost in an empty void. _


----------



## titanium3g (May 4, 2008)

In times of No Weed?


I usually slam my head against the concrete sidewalk until the voices in my head quit screaming!


----------



## Isthisyourspecialbush (May 4, 2008)

For me swimming or diving really helps


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

I like to beat my dick when I have no weed or when Im burnt out on the same strain


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I like to beat my dick when I have no weed or when Im burnt out on the same strain


As crude as you sometimes are Zekedogg, masturbating is a good way to pass away the time.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> As crude as you sometimes are Zekedogg, masturbating is a good way to pass away the time.


I come off that way at times but when you get to know me you will love me long time


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I come off that way at times but when you get to know me you will love me long time


Hope I'm here a long time so I can get to know you.  I'm off to see Iron Man. While high. Best. Night. EVER.


----------

